# New 55g community tank, and lost :)



## TxCruzr (Aug 26, 2013)

I have had enough with the small 5g betta tank and wanted to upgrade, 55g community tank sounds like a great idea!

I've been reading a lot but want to put everything past ya'll and get some feed back before I start throwing money at this thing and get in over my head.

I just picked up a used 55 gallon tank. I will be building a stand for it over the next week or so. I plan on using a HOB style power filter, about how much do those hang off the back? How much room will I need to build into the stand so that the filter will fit between the tank and the wall? Looking at a AquaClear filter at the store, it looked about 3", so will 4" be a safe number to build around? 

As far as equipment, I'm looking at the following:

Filter: one of the following
AquaClear 50
MarineLand Emperor
Fluval C3

Heater:
Fluval M 200w or 2 Fluval M 100w

Now, do I need a Power Head, Air Pump, Air Stone, or Water Pump?
From my understanding I'm assuming yes on the air pump, and then the air stone is just a different way to diffuse the air? And a power head is just if I want a current? I'm only curious because the person I picked up the aquarium from only had a heater and filter.
If it matters, I plan on using sand substrate. 

And as far as stocking...

10 tetra's, probably neon
10 zebra danio's 
6 cherry barb's
6 ghost/glass catfish
4 tiger or yoyo loach 

Pretty much I'd like a couple of school's and then some bottom feeders, etc. Just a little variety.
I also like the black phantom tetra's and am open to other fish that I didn't mention. I'm in the middle of nowhere so finding some species might be a pain.

Thanks for the help, it is much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll help with what I can.

The powerheads are used to circulate water through the undeground gravel filter. If you use the UG and powerheads, first place some of the substrate or filter material from the betta tank under the UG gravel plate. That makes cycling much quicker. You can go with th hanging power filter, but I woud highly recommend a canister and a nice size spunge filter run off the air lines. The UG, canister and sponge will take care o the entire thing.

The Glass Cats may have issues due to the Danios. Too much activity around them and they will have feeding issues. You may want to go with some smaller rasboras or something like that. Maybe sub the neon for a slightly larger group of Cardinal Tetras. The loaches are cool, but they are not the clean up crew. I'd add 8-10 corys for that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally am not a fan of HOBs... Because they have to have room in the back. However I believe a good four inches should be safe. Buy the filter and then place it on the tank before filling to make sure though.

I would go with the two smaller heaters so if one quits youll not be stuck with cold water.

I just got some rainbow and emperor tetras, and I am a fan. They are pretty little things.Cardinals are tighter schoolers from what I have been told than the neons. So possibly think of those as well.


----------



## TxCruzr (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks! I was looking at the Fluval 306 canister filter last night so that I could hug the tank a little closer to the wall. A little more $$$ but also a one time purchase...I hope.

Will I still have enough agitation with the canister filter, It's adjustable up to 300gph so I guess so?

I'll also look into those other fish, thanks!


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with Majerah on everything he said. I'm a safety nut so I routinely put two heaters in all my tanks. I have no experience with the Fluval M heaters. I have Aqueon Pro, Fluval E, Jager and Hydor heaters and I've not had a bit of trouble with any of them.

I have a fluval 206 in a 29g tank and until my platies presented me with an unexpected double spawn It did a beautiful job. I would highly recommend a canister over a HOB for the ease of cleaning. Every time I cleaned my AC 50 I an my floors took a bath. But if you decide on the AC50 it does something that very few of the other HOB, it makes it very simple to customize your filter media. It doesn't use a cartridge .


----------



## smileyjoe (Sep 16, 2012)

I built a stand for a 55g as well and use 2 HOB aqueon 75s you should defintly try it out i eyeballed it and luckily made out okay but it could have easily been a huge problem. I have to say after buying my yoyo loach it has quickly become one of my favorite fish, great choice and good luck!


----------

